# Piedmont 12/11



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Launched at reynolds rd at daybreak and trekked our way up to the dam area. Fished until around 2 and caught about 20 saugeye, (9 keepers) biggest at 24", a perch and a fat 40" musky. Drizzled rain a few times on us but was a nice day to be on the water for mid December.  Pic is of Rdramey, fellow Ogfer, with his 40"musky. Hoping to get another trip in but weather looks to be turning colder and the water temp was already down to 42.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Now that's a great day out on the water!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Good job and great photos. Enjoy those fillets!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I came across the dam, there was a boat on the old road bed wishing you good luck. in my younger years I,d have been there.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

What a day...in December, no less..congrats!


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm jealous! What size boat did you get in at that ramp? I've got a 18 foot Targa. Wasn't sure I could get it in down there. Didn't want to drive an hour plus and be disappointed.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Lund Impact 1850. We didnt have any issues loading or unloading. There is about 2.5 to 3 ft of water where the boat ends up off the trailer. They are still dropping the level another foot or so though so it may not be useable for a bigger boat for much longer.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks! That's very helpful.


----------

